# [Sorted] windows xp disk + key



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

Has anyone got an installable win xp disk+ key please?
Son has a pc that i had to to a wipe/ install on but i have had issues with the supplied disk and the only key i have has been reinstalled to many times so i cant use it again .
Currently running ubuntu but he does not like it .


----------



## DaveReading (7 Sep 2014)

Have you tried calling the Microsoft activation folks and explaining that the key has only ever been used on that particular PC? (assuming that's the case)


----------



## young Ed (7 Sep 2014)

DaveReading said:


> Have you tried calling the Microsoft activation folks and explaining that the key has only ever been used on that particular PC? (assuming that's the case)


it's xp they are unlikely to be interested
they have pretty much disowned xp
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2014)

Just the key, I've a few if thats all required.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Just the key, I've a few if thats all required.


I have a disk , not sure if its corrupted as had no end of issues with reinstall.


----------



## up hill struggle (7 Sep 2014)

just because its been used a certain number of times doesn't mean it wont work.

I upgraded a Samsung notebook running xp to windows 7 as the original xp backup on disc d had been corrupted & didn't get a reinstallation disk with the notebook, after breathing life into the notebook I found it ran great & decided to up grade the hd to a 500gb. As I bough a 3 license windows 7 disk I was happy to reinstall. After that in upgraded my desktop from vista to 7 meaning id used all 3 licenses but few weeks after I decided to upgrade the desktops hd from 147gb to 1tb & after some research I was informed on the microsoft forum that being USED on 1 hard drive meant i was currently using 1 license so as long as I don't try to run 2 pc's at once it makes no difference how many times I installed windows 7.

simply put, if I bought one license I could re-install as many times as I needed, 1 license 1 hard drive even if I decide to fit a different hard drive id still only be using 1 licence, but 1 license on 2 hard drives on 2 different pc's would void one installation.

having nothing to loose I fitted the 1tb hd & installed the windows 7 disc. 9 months later both machines are running even after installing & activating more times that the license allowed so I assume the forum members on the windows site were right.

of course some did hint that's not what windows meant by one license = one hard drive & that Microsoft had meant 1 license meant=1 activation & that I would burn in hell for all eternity if I try to install & activate it, but ive now installed 5 times & im not burning in hell & the pc's are all working & receiving updates.

if your sons installed version of windows is not running correctly & your thinking of buying a replacement xp installation disc I would say to try your own disc again first. But have windows not stopped doing updates & service packs for xp, I know they planned to do away with updates & service packs for personal use but keep them going for business use until 2017. Best check that out first before you do anything as its may be a better idea to buy a windows 7 installation disc & upgrade your system if it can support w7.

there's down loadable tools on microsofts website that can check if your system can run w7 but avoid up windows vista like the plague if you do upgrade as its crap & didn't work well at all.


----------



## SimonJKH (7 Sep 2014)

Let him keep running linux until he DOES like it


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

up hill struggle said:


> just because its been used a certain number of times doesn't mean it wont work.
> 
> I upgraded a Samsung notebook running xp to windows 7 as the original xp backup on disc d had been corrupted & didn't get a reinstallation disk with the notebook, after breathing life into the notebook I found it ran great & decided to up grade the hd to a 500gb. As I bough a 3 license windows 7 disk I was happy to reinstall. After that in upgraded my desktop from vista to 7 meaning id used all 3 licenses but few weeks after I decided to upgrade the desktops hd from 147gb to 1tb & after some research I was informed on the microsoft forum that being USED on 1 hard drive meant i was currently using 1 license so as long as I don't try to run 2 pc's at once it makes no difference how many times I installed windows 7.
> 
> ...


Both pcs can run win 7 , the good disk /license i do have has been registered to many times according to Microsoft so it would not fully install which is why i put linux on it .


----------



## midliferider (7 Sep 2014)

Microsoft no longer support Windows XP. I have an old PC that I occasionally use. Whenever I start the PC, there is a message that it is no longer supported. I do not recommend using it.
If you want stick with Windows, try Windows 7.
I agree with Simon JKH' above view that you should keep using Linux till you like it. Perhaps you should try a different distribution of Linux. There is a big advantage for getting young people to use Linux products. They would soon learn about software (and hopefully one day will grow up to dislike giant multi nationals like Microsoft and Apple.)
What does he not like about Ubuntu?
What does he want to use the computer for?


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

midliferider said:


> Microsoft no longer support Windows XP. I have an old PC that I occasionally use. Whenever I start the PC, there is a message that it is no longer supported. I do not recommend using it.
> If you want stick with Windows, try Windows 7.
> I agree with Simon JKH' above view that you should keep using Linux till you like it. Perhaps you should try a different distribution of Linux. There is a big advantage for getting young people to use Linux products. They would soon learn about software (and hopefully one day will grow up to dislike giant multi nationals like Microsoft and Apple.)
> What does he not like about Ubuntu?
> What does he want to use the computer for?


Mostly web browsing and some paint /office apps and for homework , i also prefer MS OS as i have a few programs that refuse to work on linux even using wine distro.


----------



## up hill struggle (7 Sep 2014)

have you considered W8 or 8.1?

its completely different to any other windows system & to be honest its a head f##k until you gets used to it.

I bought a laptop running W8 last year & couldn't really operate simply because it was so different, autistic daughter decided to claim it as it was touch screen & similar to the tablets she was using. Over the next few months I used it more & more though it was mainly undoing things the daughter had done so she could use after cocking something up.

after a while I sorta got used to it & then when the 8.1 update was installed I really liked it, so much so that when I upgraded my phone I decided to go for a windows phone which so far has been fantastic and much better than the Samsung phones I had been used to.

sorting the lad out with a new laptop with windows 8.1 would get him used to modern pc layouts & give you a chance to get used how different it is for when you need to upgrade yourself so its not as big a shock when you buy yourself one.

toying with buying a new for myself at present but likely I will wait until mine is about to die before I do change.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

up hill struggle said:


> have you considered W8 or 8.1?
> 
> its completely different to any other windows system & to be honest its a head f##k until you gets used to it.
> 
> ...


No cash for new pc or win 8 OS .


----------



## Easytigers (7 Sep 2014)

Hi Cyberknight...I might have a spare disk and key at work (I seem to remember seeing a box of them never opened somewhere). I'll have a look tomorrow. We've just had a full refurb so might take a bit of finding so if you can hold out a few days I'll try and dig them out.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Hi Cyberknight...I might have a spare disk and key at work (I seem to remember seeing a box of them never opened somewhere). I'll have a look tomorrow. We've just had a full refurb so might take a bit of finding so if you can hold out a few days I'll try and dig them out.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Sep 2014)

IMO... Windows XP is better since M$ stopped sending me loads of useless 'updates'... and they've even sent me four or five more since they supposedly stopped supporting it, none of which I've installed.

Has the OP (@cyberknight ) looked on Ebay? XP must be cheap as chips these days.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> IMO... Windows XP is better since M$ stopped sending me loads of useless 'updates'... and they've even sent me four or five more since they supposedly stopped supporting it, none of which I've installed.
> 
> Has the OP (@cyberknight ) looked on Ebay? XP must be cheap as chips these days.


Tried bidding on ebay , over £30 some were going for which seems a bit OTT


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2014)

All sorted thanks all  
Mini ck 1 has me installing all his favourite bookmarks ......................


----------

